
OpenDNS adds short-cut service (very cool...) - Sam_Odio
http://feeds.feedburner.com/~r/Techcrunch/~3/111390243/
======
Sam_Odio
If you haven't tried OpenDNS, it's worth checking out. They takes an old,
boring technology and make it faster & more useable.

David Ulevitch, the guy behind it, also runs everydns.net. That's worth
checking out too, if you run a server.

